# GRUB ohne Linux installieren



## Akkuschrauber (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte dieses Problem hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...3-windows-xp-bootloader-wiederherstellen.html

Meine Vermutung war von Anfang an, dass der MBR in Ordnung ist, dass nur der Windows Bootloader nicht funktioniert, da hier irgendwie noch Teile von GRUB da sind, oder so...

Dunkel habe ich mich an einen PCGH Artikel erinnert, indem es hieß, man könne Probleme im MBR auch mit Grub lösen. Wie man das macht stand natürlich nirgends.
Ich also ne alte PCGH DVD eingelegt und nach einigem Suchen auf Super-Grub (oder so ähnlich) gestoßen.
Irgendwo unter "Boot Partition" einfach mal durchgedrückt. Und siehe da, oh Wunder Windows startet!! 
Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich nicht jedes Mal die DVD einlegen will, nur um booten zu können.

Meine Frage: gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit GRUB auch ohne Linux zu installieren. Auf allen Seiten, die ich gefunden habe, hies es lediglich, dass Grub seine .conf in /boot/grub... ablegt.


Kann ich also Grub als Bootloader für Windos installieren?


P.S.: Sry, wenn meine Formulierungen nicht ganz stimmen, ich kenn mich zwar meiner Meinung nach ganz passabel mit Linux und so aus, hab vom Thema MBR, Bootloader etc. aber überhaupt keinen Plan.


----------



## iRaptor (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit der Super-GRUB DVD müsstest du den Boodloader auf installieren können.
Hab ich auch mal gemacht. Ist aber ewig her.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

Den MBR von Win kann man auch einfach per reperieren wiederherstellen. 
Ansonsten der obengenannte Link oder einfach Linux mit instalieren und dann wieder Löschen.


----------

